# help



## strauss123 (Mar 21, 2014)

hi im new to this site and to keeping cichlids can you please help let me know the type and names pictures not that clear,


this one colours are dark grey body yellow fins,


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

You may have better luck In the unidentified section but while I'm here Ill try and help.
Picture 1: Looks like two Bumblebee Cihlids
Picture 2: Looks like a Cobalt Zebra
Picture 3: Looks like a Yellow Tail Acei
Picture 4: Looks Like a Jack Dempsey
Picture 5: Looks possibly like a Melanochromis Johanni
Picture 6: It just escapes me right now

Now Stocking. We are going to need the size and dimensions of the tank they are in. This is a mess of fish right now. The bumblebees will get BIG and start causing havoc.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Number 4 is not a Dempsey, it is a really stressed out Rainbow Cichlid, _Archocentrus multispinosus_. Get him out of there immediately, if he isn't already dead.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I should have looked closer. Definitely looks like a rainbow


----------



## strauss123 (Mar 21, 2014)

hi thank you so much for your help and I have got two rainbow cichlids in the tank but have now removed them, tank size is 4 ft by by 2ft 4


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome to the site. As others have mentioned, that's quite the mess of a setup there. 
Who sold you these fish and told you they'd be alright together? I'd suggest buying your fish from a more reputable supplier in the future.

Your tank, you say is 4x2ft 4? What does that mean? Please give us in inches LXWXH in that order.


----------



## strauss123 (Mar 21, 2014)

Tank size 48 inches 24 inches 27 inches , and I'm now not sure what fish to try and rehome, and I was given the tank by someone that could no longer take care of them, because they was moving,


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

48x24 is a good size tank. You might want to just take everything you have back and restart with a Hap and Peacock tank. Very nice.


----------



## strauss123 (Mar 21, 2014)

@pab sorry font understand, I can't just flush the fish, and what fish are you saying I should keep


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sell them or take them to a pet shop for trade-in. Stock your tank with nice bigger fish like copadichromis, protomelas, aulonocaras, othopharynx, etc


----------

